# Ottawa, Ontario, Canada anyone?



## SA2017 (Apr 4, 2017)

Hello, I'm 37 and living in Ottawa and have had social anxiety since I was a kid. Some days are better than others. I can go out to a club and dance and have a lot of fun but put me in a one on one and I'll probably not do that great. I have 2 jobs, have 2 cats, and living alone. I'd just love to have that really good friend in the city that has the same problem.

If you're in Ottawa or near by, send me a message!


----------



## blackbluegreen (Apr 14, 2021)

I know this is weird but you a girl, right? 

I am Ontario, but cannot go home at this time.


----------

